# Replacing double exterior doors...



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

It's amazing how many doors need to be replaced due to lack of maintenance and improper installation.

I give customers the price options on wood/steel and all composite, stainless hardware or not. 

Most door replacements I've done were pretty cut and dry. And I always add unforeseen clause on sub surface wood rot/damage.

One thing I learned the hard way a long time ago was to unpack/measure and inspect new replacement door before ripping out existing door. :whistling: :blink:

I use my main go to lumberyard for all of my door purchases. They stand behind every door I install. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Reeb is the distributor not the maker. Ask your supplier who the maker is, most likely thermatru. Reeb makes the frame and installs someone elses door.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

rrk said:


> Reeb is the distributor not the maker. Ask your supplier who the maker is, most likely thermatru. Reeb makes the frame and installs someone elses door.


This is true of MANY door "manufacturers." They will use Taylor steel slabs or Plastpro fiberglass slabs, then buy decorative glass from the likes of ODL and put them together in standard jambs.

ProVia doesn't do it that way. They build everything in house. They still outsource a lot of their decorative glass, but recently opened a state of the art glass plant and they are now making about 30% of their decorative glass in house as well.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*replacing double doors*

What kind of exposure sun etc. If they get any sun at all on them they may walk down the street on ya. fiberglass doors will warp. Since its a rental and the lack of maintenance is obvious i would replace according to her rental budget outside of putting lipstick on a pig. You may get a feather in your hat if shes a long time client.


----------



## on_the_level (Apr 27, 2011)

Robie said:


> Nearest Provia is Philadelphia...quite a little trip.
> 
> Marvin is available at the same yard giving me the Reeb price



Check with Lansing building products out of Salisbury or Wilmington. I've purchased through them before.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I always got my best prices on doors from Wyoming Millwork, all though different prices from different guys (PM me if you want more details).

Is that the home I looked at 4-5 years ago?


----------

